# Multiples due dates



## mamato2more

I was sitting here trying to figure out who's next to have their babies..So, maybe we can put a list together? I am not due until the end of March, and I know there are women before me...
Let me know


----------



## _Vicky_

I am due 7th Feb - think that Atcher is a few weeks behind me but not sure if anyone is ahead maybe one of the triplet ladies ???


----------



## memysonand3

well my due date is now febuary 19 but as we all know triplets and twins come early so my doctor expects them either xmas day of withen a week after


----------



## akcher

I'm due 2/23/10 :dance:


----------



## malpal

Think i maybe the last in line!!! 
Will be 40 weeks on 17th May.
Can't wait to see the list! 
xx


----------



## swak50

I'm due February 16 but on average triplets come at 32w4d which makes mine due Boxing Day (just in time for the savings). Hopefully they'll hold out until 2010!


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh so we have 

Memysonand3 - *C-Section 25th Dec!!! Ho Ho Ho indeed!!!!! *three pink
Swak50 - *ARRIVED 11TH December *- 30+3 two blue one pink
Me - 7th Feb - two blue - next scan 12th Jan
readyfor3rd - 17th Feb two pink - next scan 24th Nov
Akcher - 23rd Feb - one blue one pink 
Mamato2more - 29th Mar - two blue  - next scan 24th Nov
Kitty23 - 12th May - Flavour unknown
Malpal - 17th May - Flavour unknown  - next scan 30th Dec
Mrandmrspaddy - 25th June Flavour unknown
Mommy2kaleigh - 25th June Flavour unknown
Roobie74 - 5th July - Flavour unknown 
Meganb - 5th July - Flavour unknown  next scan 23rd Dec 
Emmasmommy - 6th July - Flavour unknown
Ladypotter - 11th July - Flavour unknown  - next scan 30th Nov
Littlebabyboy - 30th July - Flavour unknown 



is that right?


----------



## Kitty23

and me!

I'm due 12th May but the midwife reckons before then :) xxx


----------



## swak50

I'm having identical boys and a fraternal girl.

swak50
25w4d pregnant with triplets (identical boys, fraternal girl)


----------



## mamato2more

swak50 said:


> I'm having identical boys and a fraternal girl.
> 
> swak50
> 25w4d pregnant with triplets (identical boys, fraternal girl)[/QUOTE
> 
> that is very exciting! When are you due?


----------



## memysonand3

im having three little girls and they could all be identical we know two are for sure so we are just waiting till they come


----------



## _Vicky_

heheheh awwwwww al updated so far - sorry mamto2more I kind of nicked your idea so over to you to carry on (sorry I get farrr to carried away). How about adding next scan dates and weights and stuff as we go?


----------



## mamato2more

Vicky, you go right ahead! I have been so busy over the weekend, I had not gotten to it, so thanks!!

And, my next scan is on Nov. 24th.


----------



## _Vicky_

mamato2more said:


> Vicky, you go right ahead! I have been so busy over the weekend, I had not gotten to it, so thanks!!
> 
> And, my next scan is on Nov. 24th.

phew lol - I do tend to get carried away hehehehe will add in yours and my scan dates xxxx


----------



## readyfor3rd

This is a great idea!

I've got twin girls due 17th Feb.
Last scan was 29/10 T1 weighed 1lb 6oz T2 was 1lb 8oz
Next scan 24/11.

I wonder who'll drop first?!


----------



## _Vicky_

yay all updated - triplets first I think lol (easy guess) I think mine are going to be born on 10th Jan - dont know why I just keep dreaming they do. ANyone else got a gut feeling?


----------



## mamato2more

I don't know..I have two other March birthdays..On one hand, they think it would be neat to have them born on their birthdays,but on the other, you want them to have their own..who knows..maybe as I get closer..


----------



## malpal

My next scan is 30th December, not sure if you want to add to the list. Will be when we find out the sexes!!! xx


----------



## _Vicky_

malpal said:


> My next scan is 30th December, not sure if you want to add to the list. Will be when we find out the sexes!!! xx

all done

OOHHH exciting do you have a flavour preference? Are they id or non id?


----------



## malpal

_Vicky_ said:


> malpal said:
> 
> 
> My next scan is 30th December, not sure if you want to add to the list. Will be when we find out the sexes!!! xx
> 
> all done
> 
> OOHHH exciting do you have a flavour preference? Are they id or non id?Click to expand...

LOL at the flovour!!! That's funny!! 
We know that they are non identical. They are DC-DA twins. As for the 'flavour' i personally really don't mind. I have a feeling that they are both girls, but would be over joyed if one was a boy. But then i truly don't mind having another 2 girls or even 2 boys!!!!! So i guess i really don't mind!!!!!
I just can't stand the suspence!


----------



## memysonand3

well from here on out i get checked every week im now in the hospital my ultrasound today said that baby a(elouisa) is 1pound 11 ounces that baby b(sophia) is 1 ound 7 ounces and that baby c( lynette) is 2 pounds flat baby a and b are the for sure identicals so we are just a little worried that baby b is smaller and they already have knotts in their cord but that is it for me sorry to give you all such a long update i should have done it in my post i was just excited to tell you all how things are going =))


----------



## readyfor3rd

malpal said:


> We know that they are non identical. They are DC-DA twins. As for the 'flavour' i personally really don't mind. I have a feeling that they are both girls, but would be over joyed if one was a boy. But then i truly don't mind having another 2 girls or even 2 boys!!!!! So i guess i really don't mind!!!!!
> I just can't stand the suspence!

This whole identical thing really confuses me. Ours are also DC-DA which I, and practically everyone I explain it to, assumes means they're non-identical. However, since finding out they're both girls my midwives and consultant still make reference to the fact they could be identical ???

I've pre-warned people though that even if they're not they'll still be dressed the same until at least 6 months!


----------



## malpal

readyfor3rd said:


> malpal said:
> 
> 
> We know that they are non identical. They are DC-DA twins. As for the 'flavour' i personally really don't mind. I have a feeling that they are both girls, but would be over joyed if one was a boy. But then i truly don't mind having another 2 girls or even 2 boys!!!!! So i guess i really don't mind!!!!!
> I just can't stand the suspence!
> 
> This whole identical thing really confuses me. Ours are also DC-DA which I, and practically everyone I explain it to, assumes means they're non-identical. However, since finding out they're both girls my midwives and consultant still make reference to the fact they could be identical ???
> 
> I've pre-warned people though that even if they're not they'll still be dressed the same until at least 6 months!Click to expand...

Yes the sonographer I saw also told me this could be the case if they turn out to be the same sex. I have a feeling that i am having 2 girls, 95% sure but who knows was totally wrong with the sex of my daughter! 
I think it's lovely to see them dressed the same, will definately be doing this if there same sex!


----------



## _Vicky_

ditto here ours are di di too and as they are both boys 'could' be identical - its basically down to the fact that if the eg split REALLY early like in the first day then they can be di di. Ours will be dressed the same too hehehe unless I cant tell the difference (eekk) then I will have to colour code heheheh


----------



## mamato2more

I was going back and forth on the dressing them the same thing..They say our boys are frats, but having two boys in there, makes me want to know for 100%
I think the only way to do that is a DNA test when they are born...So, I might just opt for that to know for sure.
Memysonand3, when are you due??


----------



## mamato2more

Ok.nevermind..I looked at the list (gg)


----------



## malpal

Bumping the thread so the new ladies can add there dates. xx


----------



## ladypotter

My Squishy Twins are due July 11th, but surely I will go around June 15th (was even two weeks early with my daughter and she was just one). I am hoping for two Boys or Boy/Girl. Will be totally happy with Girl/Girl too, but if I got to CHOOSE...it would be two of the same so they could share a room longer!! haha..


----------



## _Vicky_

updated - yay welcome ladypotter - fingers crossed you get your double xxx


----------



## mrandmrspaddy

Hey folks, my twins are due on the 25th of June.


----------



## emmasmommy

I am having twins, due on july 6, 2010:)


----------



## _Vicky_

hi ladies - all updated xxxxxx


----------



## memysonand3

im soooooo excited only 26 more days till xmas my 32 week mark and also when we are expecting the girls!!!!!! lol had to come on and share my excitment


----------



## _Vicky_

whoopwhoop how exciting indeed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

I am due June 25th with twins!


----------



## _Vicky_

all update mommy2kaleigh - welcome!!!!


----------



## littlebabyboy

Twins due 30th July 2010!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

all updated - welcome littlebaby boy - congratulations!!!


----------



## roobie74

Hiya I'm having twins due 5th July 2010 xx


----------



## _Vicky_

all updated welcome roobie74!!!


----------



## roobie74

Thanks! Forgot to say, my next scan is 23rd December xx


----------



## Kel127

I got an e-mail from Swak50 this morning. She had her triplets yesterday at 30+3 weeks.


----------



## vineyard

Kel127 said:


> I got an e-mail from Swak50 this morning. She had her triplets yesterday at 30+3 weeks.

How are they doing?


----------



## _Vicky_

Kel127 said:


> I got an e-mail from Swak50 this morning. She had her triplets yesterday at 30+3 weeks.

ooohhhh send her my congratulations - ditto how are they all?


----------



## meganb

Huge congrats to Swak50!!!!

My twins are due on 5th July 2010, next scan is on 23rd Dec :)


----------



## Gwizz

Oooo send her our congrats!!!!!!!!!!! post a post on the main 3rd trimester page so we can all send our kisses, love and well wishes :D Its a been a while since we had triplets :happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kel127

Swak50 and babies are all doing well. Two of the babies are on respirators, but that was expected with them being delievered so early. Below is quote from her e-mail. 

Back to my statement regarding focusing on the positive, everyone is really doing well and acting exactly as they should for 30-weekers. Which, considering the statistics, that leaves them with a VERY good chance at a completely normal life! I know that we have a long way to go and the first 48 hours are key (these babies have only been out for just over 12 hours) but I am so confident that everything will be okay. Ive always felt this


----------



## Gwizz

Its the best thing in the world to have a positive attitude, love to them all :) xxxxx


----------



## etoya

Congrats to swak!


----------



## _Vicky_

all updated xx


----------



## krockwell

Congrats!! :) Glad to hear everything is going as planned. Hope to see pics as soon as they're able to come home!


----------



## akcher

Wonderful news and send her my love. Glad to hear the babies are doing well. :)


----------



## memysonand3

alright girls the count down is on i just thought i would let you all know i am 8days from my scedualed c-section!!!!! so lets start counting because this little momma is having little christmas blessings =)


----------



## _Vicky_

memysonand3 said:


> alright girls the count down is on i just thought i would let you all know i am 8days from my scedualed c-section!!!!! so lets start counting because this little momma is having little christmas blessings =)

OMG on CHristmas day? How lovely (or is it lol) yay yay yay for you - 8 days and counting xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pimplebum

good luck on your christmas day babbies will be thinking of you and your family xxx great christmas present you got there)


----------



## memysonand3

yeppers i am sooooo excited friday is creeping up on us i cant wait to meet these little girls as soon as i can i will post pics on here i have my last scan today and then i get to meet the little ones that have been growing in me =)


----------



## wannabubba#4

OMG How wonderful. Good Luck for then. How old is your other child?, how is she / he bearing up with you being stuck in the hospital? She'll / He'll get an extra special present this Xmas eh? 3 Little sisters all at once.

xx


----------



## MGD

Hi - just found this thread. Twins confirmed due date currently 13th July. Good luck to all due soon.


----------



## _Vicky_

MGD said:


> Hi - just found this thread. Twins confirmed due date currently 13th July. Good luck to all due soon.

welcome!!! all updated xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

EEKKKKK countdown really in earnest now four more sleeps memysonand3


----------



## vineyard

memysonand3 said:


> yeppers i am sooooo excited friday is creeping up on us i cant wait to meet these little girls as soon as i can i will post pics on here i have my last scan today and then i get to meet the little ones that have been growing in me =)

That is so exciting!!!! Can't wait to meet you and your babies!! If you want to text me I can try to update for you ASAP....


----------



## akcher

What a wonderful Christmas present!


----------



## memysonand3

deff vineyard my c-section is schedualed at 11 andddd my son is 2 he is doing well with me being here in the hospital he is starting to have a hard time but i will have been here for almost 2 months when i deliver so i think he has done well and i am soooo excited for these little ones to get here on my scan baby a(elouisa)is 3pounds8 ounces and baby b(sophia) is 3 pounds 5 ounces and baby c(lynette) is 4 pounds 2 ounces


----------



## vineyard

memysonand3 said:


> deff vineyard my c-section is schedualed at 11 andddd my son is 2 he is doing well with me being here in the hospital he is starting to have a hard time but i will have been here for almost 2 months when i deliver so i think he has done well and i am soooo excited for these little ones to get here on my scan baby a(elouisa)is 3pounds8 ounces and baby b(sophia) is 3 pounds 5 ounces and baby c(lynette) is 4 pounds 2 ounces

Those are great weights. I have a little gift for you! Best of luck!


----------



## vineyard

memysonand3 said:


> deff vineyard my c-section is schedualed at 11 andddd my son is 2 he is doing well with me being here in the hospital he is starting to have a hard time but i will have been here for almost 2 months when i deliver so i think he has done well and i am soooo excited for these little ones to get here on my scan baby a(elouisa)is 3pounds8 ounces and baby b(sophia) is 3 pounds 5 ounces and baby c(lynette) is 4 pounds 2 ounces

Oh, I will PM you my phone number. Also, I could come visit today after I feed the girls at noon...that'd put me there around 1:30 or so. Call me or text me with your room number if you want me to come today. : )


----------



## mcraesmum

I am due with fraternal twins on 3rd July so long way yet..... Don't know sex yet but hoping there is at least one girl as I have 3 boys at home.


----------



## bek74

I am due July 27th, I don't know their gender yet, just hoping for some PINK :cloud9:


----------



## malpal

well ladies thought i would update and let you all know that i have a very pink twin bump!!!!
yep we have another 2 girls on the way! The girlies are ruling our house!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## bek74

malpal said:


> well ladies thought i would update and let you all know that i have a very pink twin bump!!!!
> yep we have another 2 girls on the way! The girlies are ruling our house!!!!!!
> xxx

Congratulations, I would love my bump to be a VERY PINK bump as we already have 3 sons and I am out numbered in my house.

It is that bad, that even though from a young age I taught my boys to put the toilet seat back down when finished, that now that they are 13, 11 and 9 they think I should be leaving it up for them as I am the only female in the house:dohh::growlmad: so they believe majority rules.
I did correct them by saying there is no majority rules on the subject on MUMS rules LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## mamato2more

mcraesmum said:


> I am due with fraternal twins on 3rd July so long way yet..... Don't know sex yet but hoping there is at least one girl as I have 3 boys at home.

Good luck with that! I have five boys, one girl and am having two more frat boys!!!


----------

